# WaKü für Cosmos S



## OpamitKruecke (24. Februar 2010)

*WaKü für Cosmos S*

Also ich habe momentan das Cosmos S Gehäuse und das werde ich auch behalten, aber ich möchte wenn der neue 6-Kerner von AMD rauskommt und die Fermis kommen aufrüsten.
Dabei hab ich an eine WaKü mit 2 Kreisläufen gedacht (Einen für CPU und Festplatten) + (Einen für eine 5xxx von Radeon bzw. Fermi je nachdem).

Die WaKü soll auf jeden Fall intern sein und das System so gut wie lautlos werden.

Da ich mich bisher wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe wäre es super wenn ihr mir mal ne Beispielkonfiguration zusammenstellen würdet.

Auf Basis eine 5870 GPU, da Fermi ja noch keine Kühler vorhanden sind.

Günstig wäre zwar schön, aber da glaub ich nicht dran 

Also bei 500 Euro fängts dann an wehzutun 

Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



> Da ich mich bisher wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe...


... erleichterst du uns die Arbeit enorm, indem du dir erst einmal die exzellenten FAQs hier im Forum zur Brust nimmst.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Zwei Kreisläufe ist nicht sinnvoll 
Aber das ist alles machbar, lies dir doch mal bitte den Guide durch 

Beim Cosmos S passt ein Tripple 120 in den Deckel ohne viel Aufwand, ein Tripple 140 soweit ich weiß nicht...

Naja

hier! :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Alternativ auch ohne den 240er (den du in der Front verbauen müsstest  )
Ist aber sogar n Durchflusssensor dabei und die Ultra Version der Aquastream samt 2x Poweramp, damit kannst du dann alle Lüfter regeln.

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Er könnte aber auch den Revo mit 3 120er betreiben. Das leistet immer noch mehr, als ein XSPC 360.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

War ja klar dass ich wieder zu blöd zum lesen bin^^

Aber grundsätzlich meint ihr das mir ein Kreislauf mehr bringt? 

Reicht dann eine Pumpe oder sollten es dann schon 2 sein?


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Es reicht eine Pumpe locker aus. Die schaffen auch gerne 2-3 GPU Kühler + CPU + gesamtes Mobo + Festplatte + alles mögliche 

Ja Madz aber passt der da unter den Deckel? Das ist das was ich nicht genau weiß und ich will hier nix empfehlen was möglicherweise gar nicht passt :X

Edit: Außerdem ist der Phobya in der Version 1.2 ebenwürtig mit dem RX ^^


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ein Kreislauf und eine Pumpe reicht. Alles Andere ist purer, eigentlich recht sinnloser Luxus.

@ Xylezz

Da muss der gute Opa schon selbst ran. Zollstück FTW!


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

@OpamitKruecke



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> > Da ich mich bisher wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe...
> 
> 
> ... erleichterst du uns die Arbeit enorm, indem du dir erst einmal die exzellenten FAQs hier im Forum zur Brust nimmst.



Bitte folge dem Rat von Madz. Eine grundlegende Einarbeitung in das Thema Wasserkühlung sprengt wirklich jeden Rahmen und bringt im Endeffekt auch viel Spam und zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zu Tage.

Wenn du die FAQs gelesen hast, kannst du gerne Fragen zu Details vorbringen.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



Madz schrieb:


> Zollstück FTW!




What teh ist ein Zollstück? 

Aber ja, wäre am sinnvollsten  Mit Glück kriegt er mit neuen Bohrungen ja sogar 3x140er Lüfter oben rein


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Sollte ein Triple 140 passen, würde ich einen Magicool oder Airplex wählen.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ich auch (oder auf den Phobya 420 warten )


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Kommt bald.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ich weiß, was meinst du warum ich ein wenig Geld aufm Konto horte


----------



## OpamitKruecke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Also ich hatte mir ja diese Konfiguration mal zurechtgelegt.

Seht ihr da irgendwelche Probleme oder habt ihr da Optimierungsvorschläge?

Oh ich seh grad da hat sich noch ne Kühlflüssigkeit eingeschlichen.... So ein pöhses Ding


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

13/10 Schläuche neigen leicht zu knicken...
nimm liebr den 16/10er oder den 11/8er


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

13/10 Schlauch stinkt.
Finger weg von Black Ice Radiatoren außer der SR1 Reihe. Die anderen sind auf schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt...das ist mies 
In den Deckel würde ich einen Leistungsfähigeren Tripple setzen.
zB Phobya G-Changer 360 Version 1.2
oder XSPC RX360
Die beiden sind momentan Referenz bei den 360er Radiatoren

MfG Xy


----------



## Marquis (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Oben aufs Cosmos S passt auch ein Monsta...

Sieht man in meinen Album.


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Wie hast du den Chef von **** so klein häckseln können?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ja das sieht schon nich schlecht aus, aber ich hätte es doch gerne intern 
Na dann werde ich mal ein bisschen einkaufen gehen 
Mitte März dürftet ihr dann wieder von mir hören (Urlaub *gg*)

Also dann nehm ich die 16/10 und den Phobia (klingt bissl nach Phobie, das gefällt mir *gg*).
Und den Single 120mm Radi was habt ihr da nochmal vorgeschlagen?

@Madz Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Was soll es denn jetzt werden? Poste mal den Warenkorb, bevor du bestellst!


----------



## Marquis (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Hast mal Fargo gesehen? Da wird auch jemand durch einen Schredder gejagt.
Man muss das ganze danach nur wieder in Form bringen, dauert ne Weile.
Danach hatte ich dann ein Fleisch-Monsta!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

So das würde ich mir dann kaufen (Grakakühler nicht sicher, weil Grafikkarte noch nicht klar)

Und als Radi vll auch den Feser...


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Nimm das farbige Wasser raus 
Und bleib bei dem XSPC RX 360 oder greif zu dem Phobya G-Changer 360 Version 1.2 die sind beide ca gleichgut (und beide besser als der Feser...außerdem ist die Firma mir unsymphatisch geworden aufgrund ihres verhaltens.) Ich würde allerdings zum Phobya greifen weil der XSPC ne unübliche Gewindegröße hat und der Phobya zudem etwas besser verarbeitet ist.
Und du brauchst noch Entkopplung für die Pumpe 

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Feser würde ich nichtmal mehr mit der Kneifzange anfasse. Die haben es nicht verdient, dass ihre Produkte gekauft werden.


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Nur weil du einen privaten Kleinkrieg mit dieser Firma führst, musst du hier nicht jemandem die Produkte ausreden. Danke.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Naja aber Empfehlungen dürfen wir hier aussprechen und laut jeglichem Test waren die Produkte von XSPC und Phobya besser. Madz hätte es nur anders formulieren müssen , nor?


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nur weil du einen privaten Kleinkrieg mit dieser Firma führst, musst du hier nicht jemandem die Produkte ausreden. Danke.


Fakt ist nicht nur, dass diese Firma mit zweifelhaften Methoden versucht, unabhängige Tester einzuschüchtern, sondern auch, dass es einige produkte gibt die



qualitativ genauso hochwertig sind
gleiche oder bessere Leistung bringen
und dazu teilweise deutlich weniger kosten

Von mir gibt es keine Empfehlung mehr für diese, Zitat eines Redakteurs bei einem Printmagazin: "Proleten"


----------



## OpamitKruecke (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären was genau das Problem mit denen ist? *gg*

Hmm und die Schläuche?

Und wie leise ist die Pumpe? Weil Lautstärke is mir sehr sehr wichtig...


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Die Pumpe ist sehr leise. Es gibt nur noch 2-3 Stk, die daran herankommen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Und welche Schläuche empfehlt ihr? Also UV-aktiv und möglichst blau (und dicht wäre auch gut  )


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Primochill, gerade neu und super Farben.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Gibts die auch in 11/8 oder nur in 16/10? Und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Bei Aquatuning.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



Madz schrieb:


> Fakt ist nicht nur, dass diese Firma mit zweifelhaften Methoden versucht, unabhängige Tester einzuschüchtern, sondern auch, dass es einige produkte gibt die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Keine Empfehlung" ist nicht das gleiche, wie "ich machs bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit schlecht". Ich wurde auch schon von einer Firma aus ihrem Forum geschmissen, weil ich ein Kompliment gemacht habe (!  ) und bin überdies der Meinung, dass deren Geschäftsverhalten unter Betrug fällt. Aber deswegen reite ich nicht alle 5 Minuten darauf rum. Ich spare mir lediglich, sie auch nur als Option zu erwähnen und kaufe selbst nichts mehr bei denen. (auch wenns bei 2-3 Produkten schwer fällt)
Außerdem gibt es jede Menge Firmen, die genau den umgekehrten Weg gehen und sich bei privaten Testern massiv einschleimen. Imho genauso verwerflich, aber die kritisiert keiner. (Im Gegenteil: Solange die hier beschimpfte Firma freundlich Testmuster verschenkt hat, war dieses Forum voll mit Lobpreisungen dafür. Dabei galt "woanders gibts das gleiche billiger" damals genauso wie heute)




OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären was genau das Problem mit denen ist? *gg*



Madz hat auf einer Konkurrenzseite Tests veröffentlicht, in denen ein Produkt dieser Firma aus einer per Definition schlechteren Klasse als "kann fast noch mithalten" erwähnt wurde (also eigentlich positiv). Daraufhin hat er wohl einige sehr unfreundliche Aussagen bis Drohungen von einem Firmenmitarbeiter zu hören bekommen.



> Und wie leise ist die Pumpe? Weil Lautstärke is mir sehr sehr wichtig...



Die Aquastream XT ist eine der leisesten Pumpen am Markt. Einzig die Watercool 1046 12V hat die Chance, noch leiser zu sein. (Beide basieren auf der Eheim1046, die in ihrer Grundversion zusammen mit der EheimStation die Speerspitze in Sachen silent darstellt, und bieten zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, die Leistung und damit Lautstärke weiter zu drosseln. Typischerweise erhöhen Aquastream-Käufer aber die Leistung und bezeichnen die Pumpe trotzdem als überaus leise)

Zur letzten Zusammenstellung:
Da fehlen noch Ein-/Auslassadapter und eine Entkopplung für die Pumpe.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



> daraufhin hat er wohl einige sehr unfreundliche Aussagen von einem Firmenmitarbeiter zu hören bekommen.


Wobei "unfreundlich" beinahe noch euphemistisch formuliert ist.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Danke ruyven für die ausführlichen infos 

Welche Entkopplung ist den empfehlenswert?


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum

Das kannst du aber auch fertig kaufen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht^^ 

Was soll ich denn nu für schläuche nehmen?

11/8 oder 16/10 ???


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Entweder oder. Mit beiden Formate liegst du gut. Du kannst dich nach der Optik entscheiden.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Also kommen bei der Kühlung bei beiden das gleiche raus und es ist nur kosmetisch oder gibts messbare Unterschiede?


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen oder beim Durchfluss fallen da nicht ins Gewicht. Es geht beim Schlauch vielmehr um den Komfort beim Verlegen. Eine dicke Wandstärke ist da etwas besser zu verarbeiten und knickt an engen Stellen nicht so schnell ein. Ansonsten ist es auch eine Preisfrage, denn der Unterschied ist merklich.

16/10 = 3mm Wandstärke
11/8 = 1,5mm Wandstärke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Also kommen bei der Kühlung bei beiden das gleiche raus und es ist nur kosmetisch oder gibts messbare Unterschiede?



Es gibt messbare Unterschiede im Durchfluss, aber keine in der Kühlleistung.
Die Unterschiede in der Verlegbarkeit sind laut Madz gering (wenn ich die Bilder einiger 10/16 Nutzer mit meinem 7/10er System vergleiche: bestenfalls unentschieden), die Nachteile bei der Anschluss und Kühlerauswahl ggf. störend. (wenn du eh Tüllen willst, ist es fast egal, aber Verschraubungen +10/16 kann man quasi vergessen).
Ich persönlich würde aufgrund des Preises auf 8/11 setzen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ok vielen dank werde wohl zu 11/8 greifen, da mir da die Auswahl besser gefällt.

Nur schade dass ich im Verkaufsthread nicht schauen kann obs was günstig gibt 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Dann fleißig aktiv bleiben  Die Posts kommen wie von alleine, ich hatte vor einem Jahr nichtmal 10 Posts ^^


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ja aber ich muss doch auch 2 Monate aktiv sein... Da wollte ich eigentlich schon am bauen sein^^


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Dann sieh es von der Seite das du in den 2 Monaten beim bau falls eine Frage aufkommt damit Posts bekommst und in 2 Monaten kannst du dann rumstöbern ^^


----------



## Netzhaut (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt messbare Unterschiede im Durchfluss, aber keine in der Kühlleistung.
> Die Unterschiede in der Verlegbarkeit sind laut Madz gering (wenn ich die Bilder einiger 10/16 Nutzer mit meinem 7/10er System vergleiche: bestenfalls unentschieden), die Nachteile bei der Anschluss und Kühlerauswahl ggf. störend. (wenn du eh Tüllen willst, ist es fast egal, aber Verschraubungen +10/16 kann man quasi vergessen).
> Ich persönlich würde aufgrund des Preises auf 8/11 setzen.


 
Ich will ja eigentlich nicht schon wieder unqualifiziert meinen Senf dazu geben, aber ist es nicht so, dass *diese* Schraubtüllen auf fast jedem Kühler Platz finden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Möglich. Sind die auch dicht? (Ich höre immer nur Gejammer von 10/16ern Leuten, die was mit 45° wollen)
Auf alle Fälle haben sie einen geringen Innendurchmesser und sehen imho sehr unelegant aus, womit sich die beiden Hauptgründe für 10/16 erledigt hätten


----------



## Netzhaut (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ich habe gerade welche vor mir auf dem Tisch liegen und kann nicht erkennen, dass die einen geringeren Innendurchmesser haben als die normalen Schraubtüllen. Und über das Aussehen der Dinger lässt sich ja streiten. 

Jedenfalls denke ich, dass es damit möglich sein sollte die 16/10 auf den meisten Kühlern einzusetzen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ganz blöde frage..... Krieg ich auch nen 3x140mm Radi oben ins Cosmos rein ohne großartig umbauen zu müssen?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Also dann nehm ich die 16/10 Schläuche.

Und wie siehts jetzt mit nem 420 er Radiator aus?
Krieg ich den ins Cosmos rein oder  muss ich größere Umbaumaßnahmen starten?


----------



## STER187 (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

mit Sicherheit große Umbaumaßnahmen! passen ja Löcher, Mesh nicht mehr!!

hier mal mein Cosmos:
360er unter dem Deckel, und ein 360er in der Front
(nur mal zum Spaß  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
STER187

hoffe das hilft!


----------



## Madz (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

In die Front geht sicher auch der Airplex 420.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Na dann bleib ich lieber als Anfänger beim 360er *gg*


----------



## Madz (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Für den Airplex muss man nicht sägen. Kann man einfach so festschrauben.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Aber dann muss ich mir für die Festplatten usw was überlegen


----------



## OpamitKruecke (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

So ich als alter Halbschwabe konnte es natürlich nicht lassen auf Schnäppchenjagd zu gehen 

Hab:

1x Liang DDC-1RT/Plus
1x EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP
1x Airplex Evo 360 mit Edelstahlblende
1x Aquatube 1.1 Ausgleichsbehälter blau eloxiert inkl. Edelstahleinbaublende
1x Laing DDC Dual Aufsatz Hardwareluxx Edition
+Anschlüsse

Für *75* Euro 

Könnt ihr mir jetzt nen passenden CPU-Kühler dazu empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Wow, wo hast du DAS denn geschossen? Da war jemand saublöd. 

Als CPU Kühler würde ich einen Heatkiller 3.0 LC oder LT nehmen.

Welche Anschlüsse hast du?


----------



## Xylezz (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

DAs nenne ich echt mal Schnäppchen, hät ich auch gerne geschossen


----------



## OpamitKruecke (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Leider 10/8, dafür um die 25 Stück *gg*
Bei Ebay:
Klick Mich
Also inklusive Versand war das^^
Und dann halt noch ein paar Lüfter:
Klicksch mich hart


----------



## Xylezz (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Das Lüfterset war n derber Fehlkauf aber die WaKü ist top!


----------



## Madz (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Die Lüfter sind allesamt (außer der Enermax) Schrott. Bevor ich die einbaue, würde ich sie eher weg werfen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ach die Lüfter sind doch ned für mich^^ Was soll ich denn damit *gg* Ich hab meine Coolinks die sind voll ok.
Und derjenige für den ich se ersteigert hab der wollte die.... Also who cares


----------



## Xylezz (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ok dann ist ja alles gut ^^


----------



## OpamitKruecke (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Hab jetzt das Watercool Silentstar HD-Dual Classic für 16,50 gekriegt inklusive Wärmeleitpads.
Ich hoffe das taugt was oder war das ein Fehlkauf?^^


----------



## Genzemann (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Für 16,50 Euro gibts eigentlich kein Fehlkauf


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Zumal das Teil neu mal ebenso 77,90 € kostet.


----------



## Madz (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Gutes Geschäft.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

So hab noch bissl eingekauft:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.20GHz AM3 9MB Black Edition BOX
ASUS Crosshair IV AMD-890FX AM3 ATX

Dazu noch 4 GB G.Skill Ecos mit 1,35V

Und an Wakü kam dazu:

Stk. 	Produkt 
1	x	Phobya Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, L
1	x	Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 LC
6	x	16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel
4	x	Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear
1	x	GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound
2	x	16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nick
1	x	Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4


Wenn was gescheites rauskommt mach ich vll ein Tagebuch^^


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Die Black Editon war ein überteuerter Fehlkauf. Wieso? Weil man die Taktraten des Black auch mit der 50% günstigeren, normalen Version (1055t) erreichen kann.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ich will aber 4,5 Ghz erreichen......

Wofür sollte ich sonst ne WaKü brauchen^^


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ja und? Wenn es pberhaupt geht, brauchst du dazu keinen 1090t


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Bin halt ein Noob^^ Ich mag übertakten per Multi


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Dafür 100€ mehr ausgeben... naja... wers braucht....


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Will gar ned wissen was du schon so ausgegeben hast für WaKü usw^^


----------



## hydro (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Und er wird davon sicherlich alles brauchen, ob man eine BE brauch ist fraglich.
Aber was häng ich mich rein mit meinem 965


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Will gar ned wissen was du schon so ausgegeben hast für WaKü usw^^


Naja, wenn ich fürs weniger Geld gleiche Leistung bekommen kann, dann spar ich doch lieber.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Hab doch an der WaKü gespart wie du weißt 

Oder fängt Demenz schon an?^^


----------



## hydro (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Fraglich ist, ob man der sparen sollte :>
Weil eine Wakü hat man laaaange, wobei so oft wie die Sucht einen Treibt aufzurüsten nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü für Cosmos S*

Ja ne hab nur den Revolution 360er und die Laing DDC-1T Plus und den Aquatube für 75 Euro bekommen^^


----------

